# From Sudbury



## slug303 (Nov 21, 2020)

Into rifle shooting, cartridge reloading, bullet casting and making tools and toys relating to it all.
I sold my big lathe about four years back and now have a little Princess Auto job.
The adventures continue.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.  I too cast boolits as does @historicalarms.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome from another new member.  I used to cast bullets, do extensive reloading though.


----------



## Hruul (Nov 30, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2020)

Lots of great kijiji deals up in Sudbury!!  I am  about 2.5 hours south of you! - Welcome!


----------

